# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Το νέο μου κλουβι

## freemax

Αυτό είναι το νέο μου κλουβι,περιμενω εντυπωσεις
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/SURVIVOR/Downloads/20180916_102135.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## freemax

https://imageshack.com/a/img921/6562/cEU3D4.jpg

----------


## IscarioTis

Ωραιο ειναι ρε, αλλα εχει πολλα μπιχλιμπιδια? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## komo

Μ'αρέσει. Ιδιοκατασκευή είναι;
Κουκλίστικα μπαλκονάκια και καγκελάκι για προστασία από τις... πτώσεις.  :Happy:

----------


## IscarioTis

Αμα πεσει το κλουβι με τις καρδερινες μεσα, το μονο που δεν θα τον νοιαζει ειναι το κλουβι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Πολύ πρωτότυπο! Καμιά γλαστρούλα στις βεράντες δεν είδα... Στα σοβαρά τώρα, είναι όμορφο, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν βολεύει στο καθάρισμα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## freemax

Ωραία ιδέα,σκέφτομαι να το διακοσμήσω κι αλλο, ευχαριστω

----------


## freemax

> Αμα πεσει το κλουβι με τις καρδερινες μεσα, το μονο που δεν θα τον νοιαζει ειναι το κλουβι
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


πολλοι θα το δουνε λιγοι θα το καταλαβουν φιλε μου
εχω μαθει να αγαπω πολλα πραγματα στην ζωη και οχι να περιοριζομαι στο ενα!

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν αντιλεγω οτι θα το δουν αλλα λιγοι θα το καταλαβουν, γιαυτο ρωτησα. ο καθενας με τις αποψεις του βεβαια 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

